# The Breakfast Cereal Survey



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine? Shreddies. Cheerios. Corn Bran Squares. Oat Squares. Porridge. Raisin Bran. Shredded Wheat.

What do you like and why? Sugared or not? Bran, oats, wheat, other? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Bran Flakes, with Natrel 1% milk and cane sugar.

cheers

John


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Coffee. Followed by more coffee. Then, more coffee and perhaps a muffin.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Coffee is a cereal? LOL! I take my caffeine in Diet Coke. 

I use soy milk on my cereal now, something called _So Good_. It took a while to get used to it but now I prefer it. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

1/2 froot loops, 1/2 rice crispies & 2% milk.

AJC


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well it was alway multigrain cheerios with 1/4 cup of bran buds, but now it's Kashie! BIG serving of protien and Fibre! AND yummy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Raisin bran stuff (PC or whatever seems to put in more raisins than 2 scoop) + 1% milk =


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fader said:


> Coffee. Followed by more coffee. Then, more coffee and perhaps a muffin.


yup.... then I might put on some poached eggs.... but pancakes are a fav too.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

Fruit and yogurt and two eggs and sometimes toast . I haven't had cereal for maybe 25 years now .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's this local grocery store that sells past date stuff. It's selling Kashi Mountain Medley - 4/$1.00. At that price I don't care if it was packaged in 1999. I think I still have 24 boxes in the cupboard.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

if I cant find Fruit Loops, frosted flakes will work in a pinch, cut 50/50 with special K or rice crispies as well... I like my sugar but not quite as much as 20 years ago...

Am I the only one who likes "kids" cereals? 

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Large coffee with 2%, sometimes two or three.


If I eat cereals (I don't often as they spark acid reflux in me) I usually stick to Life, Shreddies, Cherrios as that is what we buy the kids to eat and so what ends up available in the fridge. Yes, I prefer these with a packet or two of sugar (Yea, I rarely buy quantity sugar so when ever I am out and buy a coffee I pocket a few sugar packets for the rare times I use it, usually 1/2 teaspoon sugar in black tea).

In the freezer is oatmeal and cream of wheat and cornmeal. Though it all fairness I don't care too much for either oatmeal or cream of wheat and the cornmeal usually becomes polenta and I have that with some hot tomatoes in sauce on top.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't think it's even available here. i like cocoa pebbles with sliced bananas in it.










but if i could have anything i wanted for breakfast, i would have biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It's either this psyllium cereal, kinda tastes like rice krispies, or plain old boring fiber one. With skim milk and a teaspoon of ground flax seed.
My cereal needs to keep me regular.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I often mix my cereal with yogurt (yoghurt) rather than milk. Yummy! The dogs lick out the bowl like it's their last meal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Red River with a little cream and maple syrup
Cream of wheat with some butter, cinnamon and brown sugar
Oatmeal with some sliced apples, cinnamon, brown sugar

And that's about it. Even then it's pretty rare I eat cereal. Generally I have toast or a scone, coffee.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I havent eaten cereal in 20 years. I usually have a substantial breakfast like steak, fish, flax seed pasta, a sub. My meals are kind of in reverse. I wish all the restaurants would cater to people who do this..............


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Shredded Wheat or Muffets--no sugar or salt added.

I add some fruit to it, and get a good healthy breakfast that's filling.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Often, a bowl of cereal shortly before bedtime hits the spot (whatever that is...it just feels good).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh....

Soy milk raises estrogen levels, watch out..
Cereal with yogurt is amazing... I have a honey almond granola that I mix with yogurt and berries every other day.

And lastly, there's nothing better than a big bowl of fruit loops before bed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lactose intolerance has diminished my cereal intake of late, and diabetes has constrained my choices, but when I take the bold step, it can include any of the following:

Corn Flakes,
Rice Crispies,
Shreddies,
Mueslix (any flavour),
Special K,
Bran Flakes,
All Bran,
Raisin Bran,
Shredded Wheat

oatmeal

Around here, we do oatmeal thick, and cook it in the microwave with milk only.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> And lastly, there's nothing better than a big bowl of fruit loops before bed.


Now THATS something I can get excited about!!

I probably have eaten more boxes of FL's in my near 40 years on this planet than I care to admit. I just cant get excited about you bran lovers... ugh! I get enough "good" stuff throughout the day, so I like to enjoy my kids stuff breakfast. 

Here is a funny story I like to tell, but its true, 100%. A number of years ago I was on a week long cycling tour. I was eating breakfast one early morning, when a group of four older (well, I was in my early 30's and they were probably in their 50's or early 60's) gentleman passed me by in the breakfast area... I was eating a big bowl of fruit loops and they started making fun of me. I laughed, and they gave me the lecture about hoew I needed to eat better in the morning (they didnt realise I also had bagels, and fruit, etc).

Later on that day, after about 50 or 60 km, me and a few guys I was riding with zoomed past their group on the road, basically left them in our dust.

The next morning, and I am not making this up... I passed them in the breakfast area. and ALL four of them were having fruit loops  I swear its true! I laughed so hard and went to talk to them. It was so funny! 

AJC


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Xanadu said:


> Mooh....
> 
> Soy milk raises estrogen levels, watch out..
> Cereal with yogurt is amazing... I have a honey almond granola that I mix with yogurt and berries every other day.
> ...


One serving of soy milk per day is lots for me. Fruit and cereal would have been a very good diet for ancient peoples. I like to add nuts and seeds too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> One serving of soy milk per day is lots for me. Fruit and cereal would have been a very good diet for ancient peoples. I like to add nuts and seeds too.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah. One serving a day is fine, I read about some guy in men's health though who drank 2 cartons a day and developed problems.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fibre 1..................boring but, I like it. Usually with blueberries.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

If I eat cereal it is cooked oat groats or Nature's Path Millet Rice cereal (I think that is what it is called) with unsweetened almond milk... 

:banana: ...or a banana smoothie


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> One serving of soy milk per day is lots for me. Fruit and cereal would have been a very good diet for ancient peoples. I like to add nuts and seeds too.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



kqoct My daughter LOVES soy milk.... 

I find it is like drinking liquid peanut butter -- and I don't like peanut butter either


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know, while we are on the subject of cereal, i have a burning NEED to say something...

kids today don't know how good they have it. when i was a kid, there were just a few charms in lucky charms clovers, moons and stars. if my brothers and sisters got to the box first the sorted out all the marshmallows and all that would be left was a box of oats. now the oats have sugar or honey coating, and there is a bucket load of charms in them. 

rainbows, horseshoes, leprechaun hats, baloons, pot of gold, moons, clouds, shooting stars,and an hourglass and some other thing i could find a picture of but mentioned in wikipedia as a magic key that can only be seen when you pour milk on it. 

pshew! there's as much charms as oats!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Leftover pizza or Chinese food ....... well my doctors love me ......


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nicotine and a can of iced tea...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Just Right*, had forgotten about it until this afternoon when I stood staring blankly at the cereals at the grocery store. Gotta try it again.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I hardly ever eat cereal in the morning, maybe once every couple months or so, but when I do, I'm partial to Alpen, Raisin Bran, most kinds of cooked cereal, and I have a guilty addiction (I'm recovering!) to Cap'n Crunch!
-Mikey


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Spikezone said:


> I hardly ever eat cereal in the morning, maybe once every couple months or so, but when I do, I'm partial to Alpen, Raisin Bran, most kinds of cooked cereal, and I have a guilty addiction (I'm recovering!) to Cap'n Crunch!
> -Mikey


well, if you like captain crunch, then allow me to hook you up, old school:

[YOUTUBE]f_9xQKAmcog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you know, while we are on the subject of cereal, i have a burning NEED to say something...
> 
> kids today don't know how good they have it. when i was a kid, there were just a few charms in lucky charms clovers, moons and stars. if my brothers and sisters got to the box first the sorted out all the marshmallows and all that would be left was a box of oats. now the oats have sugar or honey coating, and there is a bucket load of charms in them.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but are there prizes in the box? Not bloody likely. the cereals I grew up with would have all sorts of things inside the box. Of course, as soon as you got home from the grocery store, you'd want to slit the bag inside, tilt the box on its side and work the prize slowly up through the cereal to the top.

Favourite things inside cereal? Those little scuba divers and submarines you'd get in Corn Flakes that "ran" off baking sode jammed into a little cavity.

There was also a cereal in the early 1960's called "Twinkles", named after the magical elephant on the cover. Every box was actually a storybook. here are some pictures:
http://www.mrbreakfast.com/cereal_ucp_slideshow.asp?id=380&picid=744
http://s.ecrater.com/stores/82802/4ad7b6a72b751_82802n.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man! Just this weekend I was waxing poetic about those little submarines you used to get with Shreddies! Those were AWESOME bath toys when I was a tot.

My wife was looking at me like I was crazy. She grew up on a farm, not so well off, and cereal was a luxury that usually came in the form of a giant bag of puffed rice. Breakfast was usually farm eggs from the laying hens.



mhammer said:


> Maybe, but are there prizes in the box? Not bloody likely. the cereals I grew up with would have all sorts of things inside the box. Of course, as soon as you got home from the grocery store, you'd want to slit the bag inside, tilt the box on its side and work the prize slowly up through the cereal to the top.
> 
> Favourite things inside cereal? Those little scuba divers and submarines you'd get in Corn Flakes that "ran" off baking sode jammed into a little cavity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Oh man! Just this weekend I was waxing poetic about those little submarines you used to get with Shreddies! Those were AWESOME bath toys when I was a tot.
> 
> My wife was looking at me like I was crazy. She grew up on a farm, not so well off, and cereal was a luxury that usually came in the form of a giant bag of puffed rice. Breakfast was usually farm eggs from the laying hens.


Bah! not anymore! you'd be lcuky these days to get a mold for making rice crspie treat inside your $6.99 (family size) box of Rice Crispies! Wish Costco carried more brands.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Bah! not anymore! you'd be lcuky these days to get a mold for making rice crspie treat inside your $6.99 (family size) box of Rice Crispies! Wish Costco carried more brands.


Wasn't there some big news chocking event, lawsuit, recalls, safety investigations, etc back ooooo early or mid 80s?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Maybe, but are there prizes in the box? Not bloody likely. the cereals I grew up with would have all sorts of things inside the box.


you're right of course. i can still remember all the cool glow-in-the-dark stuff that would come the boxes of quisp.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The best things to come with cereal in recent years were the Milton-Bradley/Hasbro game CDs that General Mills had. Now that I think of it, I have to drag out Scrabble again.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I was in college, I ate 24 boxes of Fruit Loops (well faster than normal anyhow) to collect enough tokens (printed on the box) to get 4 Lego vehicles, a car, a boat. a plane and a helicopter. That was almost 20 years ago... and I still have them  I ate 4 bowls this weekend. You guys eating bran and stuff that looks like pine cones and rabbit turds dont know what you are missing! 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My love for kids sweet cereals (which oddly enough began as soon as I moved out of the house at 18 and started buying my own groceries) may stem from the fact I grew up in a house that had ONLY bran flakes, all bran, and corn flakes.

I opted for corn flakes, and used to put anything and everything I could find in the kitchen that looked good and would add some taste to the flavourless flakes.

Apples, cheese, shredded coconut, bakers chocolate (unsweetened no less) you name it.

On that note, soes ANYONE remember a contest Kellog had about 30 years ago, that you sent in how you eat Corn Flakes? There was about 50 or so "recipies" printed on the box with all sorts of weird things. Thats how I started cutting up cheddar cheese and apples on mine...

AJC


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Oatmeal... with raisins,bran buds and some brown sugar, most mornings along with some kind of yogurt.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

:smilie_flagge17:

http://www.weetabix.ca/en/alpen_original.php


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Time for a little six-degrees-of-separation. What's the connection between breakfast cereal and Rock Band 2?

Rock Band 2 has The Replacements' kickin' tune "Alex Chilton" (from 1987's "Pleased to Meet Me"). The tune is hommage to their own hero, from the band Big Star. And what was Alex Chilton's earlier claim to fame? Singer, songwriter, harp player extraordinaire, and leader of The Box Tops (the group that brought you "The Letter", "Soul Deep", "Cry Like a Baby"). And why was the group called The Box Tops? Because it was standard practice before the days of UPC codes, that you could send away for things or win prizes by cutting off the box tops of breakfast cereal as proof of purchase, saving them up, and sending them in.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Because it was standard practice before the days of UPC codes, that you could send away for things or win prizes by cutting off the box tops of breakfast cereal as proof of purchase, saving them up, and sending them in.


I learned this as a child from my Dad who had so much of this stuff in his head that for years he'd still be able to surprise us with something we hadn't heard before. I remember riding down the road with my pals, a trillion miles per hour on bicycles, bellowing it as loud as we could. Oh to be young again...

_Up in the air with the junior bird men
Up in the air and upside down
Up in the air with the junior bird men
Keep your noses to the ground
And when you hear the grand announcement_
_That their wings are made of tin
Then you will know the junior bird men
Have sent their *boxtops* in

You need five boxtops, four bottombottoms, three wrappers, two labels and one thin dime.
_
Jeez, I haven't sung this in ages. What fun! Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been using a rice cooker to make oatmeal, it works great!!

1.5 cups of cold water
1 diced apple
handful of raisins/cranberries/goji/whatever
dash of cinnamon
1 cup large flake oats ( or been using QUINOA instead lately, it's awesome )

let the rice cooker do it's thing....when it shuts off I slop some brown sugar/honey/maple surple, along with a splash milk or rice dream...


killer breakfast!!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this used to be my favorite cereal...until i got all my teeth knocked out...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My morning routine:
Psylium Husk with Bentonite, known as a P&B shake. 3 tablespoons of Organic Cider Vinegar. PC Organic 7 Reasons Multi grain cereal with Almond milk.


----------

